# Small heater for van advice please



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, Autumn is upon us here in Latvia and we are also still trying to conserve gas so are looking for a small electric heater to plug in when parked up on campsites.

We have been using a hotplate to cook on so know 1500w is OK here.

We have seen a small blow heater at 2000w and a small radiator at 1000w. Can anyone help with pros and cons of either type. I guess the blow type will heat quicker, but the radiator will give an all round warmth. 

Lesley


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Assume you mean an oil filled radiator?

I would go for one of those cos:

1. Safety
2. To dry my towels on
3. To warm my feet on   

Milly


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Assume you mean an oil filled radiator?
> 
> I would go for one of those cos:
> 
> ...


They also make no noise. Fan heaters do.

Harvey


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I have an 800w Delonghi Dragon- a quick search shows it's not made anymore. It is very compact, much smaller than the current offerings and it outperformed the 1500w homebase heater I had before that.

It's about 5 years old and was used to warm a 20' internal length caravan when we were in-between 'vans.

It makes our current camper VERY warm.

Oil is the way to go. Radiant heat ones will melt/catch something on fire if they fall over.

We've a oil heater to leave on o/night in the van and a radiant heat one to use in the awning when we are there to watch it.


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

We have the normal gas / warm air heating, a built in fan heater with remote control (great design idea by the manufacturer) which we use before getting out of bed in the morning. 

We also have an oil filled radiator, which gives us the best heat. It is a nice all round heat that is not too dry. I would however, go for a larger wattage one that gives off more heat as ours is only 800w.

David


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Both! 


A fan heater to give instant heat and better circulation, an oil filled to leave on overnight.

The fan heater will have a cool setting for summer (blow with no heat). Look for one with a cut out switch if it does get knocked over, and possibly some sort of gauze on the fan inlet to minimise fluff build up.


----------

